# My new setup



## Espress-Oh (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all.

Just wanted to introduce myself and say thanks for all the helpful advice tucked away on this forum.

I've been looking to upgrade from the stove top moka pot for years and finally managed to acquire some real estate in the kitchen for my new Rocket Mozzafiato Evo type R and Niche grinder.

Based on the advice from on here I popped to Bella Barista which was only about 40 minutes from me and they were fantastic. We walked through all the different machines and the different features and I settled on this one because I love the design, but it also has a rotary pump which was noticeably quieter and gives me the option to plumb in which I'd really like to do as the thought of buying hundreds of plastic bottles of water makes me wince.

Anyhow, I'm rambling now. Thanks again for all the advice. I think I've dialled in my grinder now and so just need to work on my frankly terrible milk frothing ability!


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum...

Nice setup, guys at Bella Barista are very helpful indeed ?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Espress-Oh said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself and say thanks for all the helpful advice tucked away on this forum.
> 
> ...


 Hi and welcome to the forum. Nice setup!


----------

